# Télécharger projet GarageBand sur IPad ?



## natmusic91 (5 Juin 2016)

Bonjour, 

Je suis enseignant d'Education Musicale au collège et avec mes élèves, nous allons découvrir GarageBand sur IPad afin de pouvoir composer.

Question : est-il possible de télécharger un projet GarageBand déjà tout fait pour iPad afin de leur montrer un projet GarageBand abouti ? 
J'ai cherché sur internet si l'on pouvait télécharger un projet GarageBand terminé afin de l'importer dans GarageBand pour iPad mais je n'ai pas trouvé ...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (6 Juin 2016)

Hello, ici peut être : https://splice.com/splicetips/garageband---dubstep-template


----------



## natmusic91 (6 Juin 2016)

Merci ! J'avais effectivement parcouru ce site sans trop savoir ce que c'était. Je viens de tester en téléchargeant un fichier du site. Malheureusement, il me dit que le projet que j'ai téléchargé a été fait avec GarageBand pour Mac et non GarageBand pour IOS. 
Ca doit quand même être trouvable un projet garageband pour IOS ...


----------

